# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Ivy, smart planter, PlantsIO IVY  PlantsIO IVY, Hong Kong

## Airicist2

backerzoom.com/ivy

youtube.com/channel/UC0es5n7yD8DnZssCM5fdLjQ

facebook.com/Plantsio-Technology-102227235541647

"Ivy - A Smart Planter with Endless Fun" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist2

PlantsIO Ivy intelligent plant companion

Nov 2, 2021




> Introducing PlantsIO Ivy - Your intelligent plant companion capable of expressing emotions
> 
> Ivy uses 7 sensors to assist you in monitoring your plant’s well-being: water level sensor, light sensor, temperature sensor, touch sensor, vibration sensor, air humidity sensor, soil moisture sensor.  Through the artificial intelligence chip, the smart planter can display various expressions.  These expressions are directly related to your plant’s health and overall well-being.

----------

